# Bigggg contest :D



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

In order of appearance:

1. Handsomest gelding.
2. prettiest mare.
6. best horse & owner bond.
7. best bareback.
9. dirtiest horse.
14. best action shot.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

1. Handsomest gelding. Turin he is my friends horse







3. Best eye photo. my bros foal







4. Best jump. same







5. Best trick. my friends alejandros horse performing







6. Best horse & owner bond.
7. Best bareback.
8. Shiniest horse.my boy







9. Dirtiest horse.
10. Best head shot. jalpa my old girl







11. Most unusual colour/marking. my cousins horse altibo







12. Horse & water.
13. Funniest horse.
14. Best action shot.







15. Cutest foal.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

please ignore the last pic i didnt knew how to delete it lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice pictures!  keep them coming. 
Ive decided that the winners of each group will get a drawing of their horse done by me. & its up to the other judges, when/if others ask to judge, if they want to do edits or any sort of prizes aswell.


----------



## Equss (Jul 2, 2011)

best eye shot
Name: Jimmy Owner: My Trainer










Best Action Shot


----------



## Equss (Jul 2, 2011)

best eye shot
Name: Jimmy Owner: My Trainer










Best Action Shot Name:Muffin Owner: Family Friend









Best Jumping Pic Name: Nudge Owner: Me









Best Bond Pic. Name:Nudge Owner: Me









Head Shot. Jimmy Again


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Photos in order or appearance

2. prettiest mare.- Princess/my friend Liz
11. most unusual colour/marking. - Apache/me
12. horse & water. - Sammy/me
14. best action shot. - Sammy/me


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

OOps I forgot how blurry that shot was. Do you want me to find another photo to show off his blaze?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

no that ones fine, i can see his blaze pretty clearly


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

subbing!!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Best Bond (my girl, sierra)^









Best Eyes (Sierra Again) ^
More later


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Best Bond: Cochise and my Grandkids. Their Mom was only two years o







older than my grandaughter when we got him...


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Bumppp. more entries pleasee!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i'll post entries as soon as my laptops working


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Class 6 - Best horse and rider bond. 

Joe and I.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

1. Handsomest gelding.

Name:Cody Owner: Me










6. Best horse & owner bond.
Horse:Cody Owner:me








7. Best bareback.
Horse:Cody Owner:me








8. Shiniest horse.

Horse:Cody Owner: me








9. Dirtiest horse.
Horse:cody Owner:me









14. Best action shot.
Horse:Cody Owner:me
(can it be horse and rider? or just horse. if i cant have a rider in the shot let me know and i'll choose another one)


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

horse & rider is fine for the action shot


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

both horses are owned by me 


3. Best eye photo.
6. Best horse & owner bond. (forget about the retarded pink line)
10. Best head shot. 
15. Cutest foal. (moo at 3 days old)


(will upload prettiest mare later)


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Best Eye Photo - Moonshine, owned by myself









Horse and Water - Tomahawk owned by myself @ that time









Shiney Horse - Moonshine owned by myself









Best Action Shot - Lanky (owned by family friend, being ridden by my brother in law)


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

*Headshot*

1. Handsomest gelding.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Photos in order:
1. Handsomest gelding. - Aussie, owned by me.
2. Prettiest mare. - Jewelz, owned by my Mum.
6. Best horse & owner bond. Aussie, owned by me.
7. Best bareback. - Rep, owned by a friend.
8. Shiniest horse. Aussie, owned by me.
9. Dirtiest horse. Aussie, owned by me.
10. Best head shot. Frosty, owned by my cousin.
13. Funniest horse. Aussie, owned by me.
Some photos are not taken by me due to me being in them. 
If they can't be entered, let me know.


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

6. Best horse & owner bond.
7. Best bareback

ignore this. I clicked the wrong button :/


----------



## howsecrazy (Feb 2, 2011)

6. Best horse & owner bond. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me.
5. Best trick. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me.
7. Best bareback. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me;


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Great thanks guys! I'll give it another week for more entries then i'll start judging 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livy (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Handsomest Gelding; Chip, my boy








6. Best Horse & Owner Bond; Chip, my boy








10. Best Head Shot; Chip, my boy








11. Most Unusual Colour/Marking; Chip, my boy








13. Funniest Horse; Gunner, my friend, Courtey's, horse


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Aweehh Chip is gorgeous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livy (Mar 12, 2011)

KawaiiCharlie said:


> Aweehh Chip is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

howsecrazy said:


> 6. Best horse & owner bond. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me.
> 5. Best trick. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me.
> 7. Best bareback. - Maddie and Chinga, photo taken by me;


Ohwow! Thankyou Ella  
I didn't even know you posted these of Chinga and I.


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

how do you put up pictures to be in the contest??? please help fast!  im new!


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
handsomest gelding 
HORSE: riley
TAKEN BY : me


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

sorry i could only get the URLs but it goes STRAIGHTA to the picture! 
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
owner and horse bond
owner: brooke
horse: riley
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
best bareback
rider:brooke
taken by: me
horse: riley
Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting
best action shot
Rider: me
horse: william
taken by: my mom


----------

